# Smoked uncured sausage



## smokeshark (Dec 11, 2020)

Hey all, Happy Holidays. I’ve been reading posts on here for years but this is my first question. It may have been answered elsewhere but I can’t find it. In South Georgia/North Florid there are several roadside sausage stores. They sell uncured smoked sausage, I’ve tried them all and they are all delicious. My favorite is Bradleys north of Tallahassee but they are all great. What’s the process to make smoked sausage with no nitrates that isn’t cooked already?  Can you cold smoke without additives?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 11, 2020)

First off Welcome to SMF.
Unfortunately, the only Safe method to Cold Smoke, without the Nitrite in Cure #1, is to keep the temperature of the Sausage,  the Smoke and the Smoker, under 40°F the entire time you are smoking! Any temp higher, 40° to  180°F, you must add Cure #1, or you must Hot Smoke, 225°F is recommended,  until the sausage internal temp (IT) hits 165°F and is Fully Cooked...JJ


----------



## zwiller (Dec 11, 2020)

Usually "no nitrates" is lawyer speak for using celery juice powder (naturally occurring nitrite) however after a quick look: http://www.bradleyscountrystore.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=60&product_id=61
that sausage does not actually appear to be cured as it is missing it's tell tale color.  So in that case, I imagine this sausage is smoked at higher temps and cooked.  Otherwise, as 

 chef jimmyj
 says would need to be cold smoked but Tallahasee?  Ok maybe they do it once every decade for a week like this year


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 11, 2020)

I agree, there isn't the Red Color of Cured Sausage, and that Sausage is Fully Cooked.
Any particular reason you want to keep it Raw, Mr. Shark? ☺...JJ


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 11, 2020)

All good responses to your question

Non cured is actually saying no modern cure added, however they use celery juice powder which has natural nitrate. (Thats how they get their USDA approval) red color is just food grade food coloring


----------



## smokeshark (Dec 11, 2020)

Thanks everyone. We’re on the same page.


----------

